# Send Ananymous WhatsApp Message From JustWhatsAppWeb.Com



## Vishal Patel (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I Found and Amazing Website for sending WhatsApp Message From Web.

The Website does what it says.

It is *JustWhatsAppWeb.Com*

It sends Anonymous WhatsApp Messages to the user we provide.

The Service is currently available in all countries.

If You Like my Share.

Support and Like.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice. It works. But the service provider can face many charges


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

creepiness to a whole new level.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2014)




----------

